# Time to share your yearly Christmas tree



## Candace (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's ours.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice Candace but I don't see my gift under the tree!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice :clap:


----------



## Candace (Dec 7, 2009)

> Nice Candace but I don't see my gift under the tree!



There are NO gifts under the tree! I've got some wrapping to do...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2009)

my big potted rosemary bush died last winter, so I don't have an indoor tree this year


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 7, 2009)

how do you keep Rosemary alive indoors thru the winter?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 7, 2009)

Our tree; decorated with a bizarre mix of motorcycle, cat, mouse and pig ornaments. 






And our Christmas Cat making a hasty exit after I disturbed her nap session under the tree.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2009)

Great cat with amazing eyes!!!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 8, 2009)

Your cats eyes match the color of your tree. How pretty.

C'mon folks keep them coming.


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2009)

Ours is in progress - light girl ran out of lights mid-decor.


----------



## Candace (Dec 8, 2009)

Who was the light girl? She's fired! :>


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2009)

ohio-guy said:


> how do you keep Rosemary alive indoors thru the winter?



relatively cool/cold room and east windowsill. it would do fine in any windowsill, except last winter I was moving things around and had it sitting in front of one of my grow carts; it wasn't enough light or air, and after drying out a bit too much it did the big grey wilt thing and was dead. I keep them in big pots or at least used to. the key is to keep it just slightly moist but too wet as it will rot. helps to have very sandy soil in the pot and not too big of a pot


----------



## etex (Dec 8, 2009)

Rosemary will root in a cup of water. We have some growing outside. The trees look great!! Our tree will be going up this weekend and will take pic.This is such a nice forum! Feels like home!


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2009)

Candace said:


> Who was the light girl? She's fired! :>



Well, in Light Girl's defense, we are combining x-mas decor households and I left a lot of my white lights with my mom and Kami wanted to use colored, and they'd not had a tree before so we did not have enough. However, the tree is now lit. 

~Light girl (redeemed)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2009)

etex said:


> Rosemary will root in a cup of water. We have some growing outside.



I had rooted some and given them away, but when I saw that this one was dying out, the slips wouldn't root. they'd probably gotten the signal to abandon ship. my sister has some, so i'll grab some sticks on my next visit and root them. maybe i'll have to put some lights on my hawaiian tree fern!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is ours, plus some other goodies




Santa collection








More stuff




And


----------



## Ernie (Dec 11, 2009)

Rick,

Any Robin Street-Morrises up on those walls? The cyp behind the tree maybe? 

If you're going to have a nativity, that's the right one.  The often-overlooked fourth Magi brought a blooming slipper orchid, ya know! 

-Ernie


----------



## etex (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice trees!! Rick- your collections look great! Your house looks ready for Christmas!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 11, 2009)

Love all the Christmas collectables Rick, though I bet there's a whole lot of dusting go on there...:rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Dec 11, 2009)

Very festive!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2009)

That's the wife's collectables and the dust! And it's only part of the c-ables!
Ernie, The Cyp reginae was painted by the daughter of very good friends from Miss. They have an Orchid Business and I bought from them at a show in Austin, TX many years ago.


----------



## etex (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's our tree!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's ours...plain and simple. We also found one of Santas reindeer hanging around....


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Love all the Christmas collectables Rick, though I bet there's a whole lot of dusting go on there...:rollhappy:


thanks and yup on the dust!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 22, 2009)

They are all nice!! I don't have one.:sob:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2009)

Wendy, I don't know about that reindeer. He doesn't look too happy about being the only one! I'm sure he's thinking that sled is too damn big to pull by hiself!


----------



## jblanford (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's ours. ENJOY...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Its finally up!
My husband and I made ourselves felt stockings this year as well! He's not very artistic generally and I am very proud of his stocking.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh yes...and here is Hermes...


..."If I can't find a reindeer I'll make one instead!"


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2009)

*an aloha merry christmas from upstate ny*



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Oh yes...and here is Hermes...


hermes does look like the sled dog in 'grinch'! (though a little less 'happy' and more bemused above)
.
.
.





the ever humble christmas tree-fern (hawaiian variety of course) complete with a little tinsel. the lights were too long and heavy, decided they looked better around the pot. if I could have turned off half the bulbs I would have put them on the stems (tried pulling one bulb, all went out)
.
.
.




close-up of the happy snowman

i'll bet tree ferns would make better christmas trees if they could be lit with tiny battery-powered led's!
all of the little snowman and other small ornaments came from one of my sisters, who I just found out finds all of her stocking-stuffer treasures in the bins at the front of each target store (I'm sure all real shoppers already knew that they were there years ago...  )

merry christmas and happy new year to all, and a happy hanukkah as well


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Oh yes...and here is Hermes...
> 
> 
> ..."If I can't find a reindeer I'll make one instead!"


TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 24, 2009)

The felt stockings are great.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2009)

I forgot to add one ornament I spied on top of the refrigerator this morning and put on the tree, wanted to add a pic to honor all of the hearty canucks on the forum who put up with even worse weather than we do in upstate ny! 





it's a little ornament/puzzle that my stepfather got last year while visiting his family


----------



## etex (Dec 24, 2009)

Very cute ornament!


----------



## emydura (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is ours with presents included. It is 7 am Christmas morning and everyone is still asleep. I'm waiting impatiently to open up my presents. I'm going to have to go and wake my 4 year old daughter up.

Unlike the last fews days where the temperature here has been hovering around the 100oF mark, today is cool and raining. Perfect for a Christmas roast lunch.

Have a good day everyone

David


----------



## Candace (Dec 24, 2009)

A 4 yr. old that sleeps past 7 AM. Lucky man! Enjoy your day.


----------



## toddybear (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is my tree on Christmas Eve....without and with lights











And my tabletop bird tree....all glass bird ornaments


----------



## Wendy (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's my Christmas kitten.


----------

